# Buds not growing bigger or getting thicker!



## Tahiti Allen (Sep 10, 2007)

*I need some advice!! My two female plants have been producing buds for one month! I cut back my nutrients for the flowering stage*
*and since then the buds seem to be doing nothing! I've been using full spectrum T-5 fluoresents lights 12 on 12!! What can I do to help the buds get bigger and thicker?!*

Edited by SmokinMom:  This didn't belong on the Introductions board so I moved it for you.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2007)

*Your buds are light because of the lights you are using. The more lumens per square foot of grow space the bigger your yield.  *


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Your buds are light because of the lights you are using. The more lumens per square foot of grow space the bigger your yield.  *


 
yeap


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

You should only cut back on Yyour Nitrogen and Potash and raise the Phosphate durring flower to promote good flowering buds!

Right now I am using a rose fert that is 18(N)-24(P2O5)-18(K2O)

And I noticed them growing larger within days of using it. 

P.s. I am also using flouros 4-4' soft white 44watt 2-26watt cfl and a 14 watt cfl.


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you!!
Regards


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Your buds are light because of the lights you are using. The more lumens per square foot of grow space the bigger your yield.  *


 
This is true as well. my grow box is about 3X3 with all of my lights.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

Just noticed, you said, your plants been budding for a month.

Normal strains take 2/3 months to finish budding and growing.

Be patient.. the last couple of weeks before harvest, Buds start
swelling..


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 11, 2007)

MMMMmmm swelling buds.


----------

